# Kostenloses Forum erstellen...welcher Anbieter?



## PhoenixEX (20. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich will ein kostenloses Forum erstellen.
Am Besten eins wo man auch ein Portal hat sprich die aktuellsten Themen sollen da angezeigt werden usw.
Die Sache ist, welchen Anbieter sollte ich verwenden bzw wer ist sehr empfehlenswert?
Am Besten ohne Werbung(wenn möglich)
Danke
MfG


----------



## Munro22983 (13. April 2017)

Also bei Wordpress gibt es super Plugins.. Oder was meintest du genau?


----------



## dreadkopp (13. April 2017)

Wollte auch gerade Wordpress empfehlen.

auf Wordpress.com kriegst du einen kostenlosen webspace mit WP. 

Mit bpPress oder WpForo kannst du dort fix ein Forum integrieren.


----------



## YuT666 (14. April 2017)

Nutze eine eigenständige Forensoftware - MyBB.

Kannst halt dann auf deinen Webspace laden und nutzen. Es gibt ein paar Hoster, die kostenlosen Webspace oder einen für wenig Kohle anbieten. Nutze für ein Forum einen, der mich nen Euro pro Monat inkl. Domain kostet.

Funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Hatte früher Foren bei Forenprofi und phpbb8 usw..., wo alles noch unter einem Dach war, aber da war man immer irgendwie abhängig, wenn was über den Jordan geht. Deshalb nutze ich dieses Mal eine Open Source Forensoftware und nen davon nicht abhängigen Webspace. Dazu noch mysqldumper als Backup Tool, was einen eventuellen Umzug wesentlich erleichtert.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. April 2017)

Schau mal bei Mysnip Forenhosting vorbei, da kann man sich auch eigene Foren erstellen.


----------

